
From encrypt to decrypt – the full Lorenz story - jgrahamc
http://www.tnmoc.org/news/news-releases/encrypt-decrypt-full-lorenz-story
======
steaminghacker
Does this mean there one at Bletchley and another at TNMOC? last time only
Bletchley had one. or is it the same one moved?

